

IPhone 4S Crushes Android Phones in Web Browsing Benchmark Results - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2394725,00.asp

======
blinkingled
_Honeycomb-based tablets like the Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.9, for instance, score
Web performance benchmarks very much similar to the iPhone 4S. And hardware-
wise, the Galaxy Tab is using a processor similar to the Samsung Galaxy S II
on AT &T. This shows us that Honeycomb is better-optimized for Web performance
than Gingerbread, the latest version of Android available for smartphones._

Interesting. I didn't know there was a this much difference between Honeycomb
and Gingerbread browser in terms of JS performance.

I really hope Google ups the game even further with Chrome on Android with
ICS. The Android browser should really be based on Chrome code base (I read
somewhere this is work in progress).

------
wmartono
i dont even think they need to do any benchmark at all, and i am talking this
based on experience

take the best of the two, ipad2 vs samsung galaxy tab 10.1

anytime you browse website on samsung, it feel like its going to fall apart.
with ipad2, the experience is just smooth, even with all 9 tabs open.

